# I'm at it again!!!! Time to run for the hills!!!



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well after a long time out of the loop per se I have started doing a new larger layout. The 4' x 8' was really a joke and never should have been built for what I really wanted to do. So that brings us to the newest one of my long list of layouts (all of which made a guest appearance in the dumpster)

I give you the Whodathunk Railroad (pronounced Who'd a Thunk). It's an 8' x 12' modular built on three 2' x 8' tables with two 2' x 3' end tables with a soon to be lift and drop section for entry into the 4' wide pit of despair. Right now is sits in the corner of the room but it will have the ability to control it from inside or outside the pit. I will eventually be powering it with a Digitrax Super Chief Xtra (no radio) and have a plug in panel on each side of all tables.

Main line is 73' long ( a little over 2 scale miles)
2 passing sidings ( one through top track of the staging)
max elevation is 2.5" ( 2% grade max)
Elevated main separates industries from staging and act as a kind of view block
Modeling modern equipment with some steam














That's about as far as I've gotten on it over the last couple weeks but when its done I've got plenty of motive power and rolling stock that needs to leave their boxes and get a work out.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Man you've gotten a lot done in just a couple of weeks. 
That's going to be a very nice layout.  Keep us updated. 
Love that long pull through yard. Wish I could have managed to put one in. 
"The pit of despair". Love it. 

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's certainly a giant step up from 4x8!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Super great layout plan. Lots of train running and switching capabilities.

I sure wish I had made a lift or drop bridge. It is getting very tiresome
crawling under to get to my 'pit of dispair'. The reason I did not do it
is that 2 main lines converge thru 2 turnouts ON the bridge. I figured
that aligning 4 tracks would be more than my pay level could
accomplish. I see that you will also be having a number of tracks
crossing your 'bridge'. Do you think you have that licked?

Do want to do the usual reminder to have isolated track sections
either side of your bridge so that power is cut when bridge is
out and trains stop before making a floor dive.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's how we controlled that for the Modular Club bridge module. When the bridge isn't fully seated, the switches kill the power to the two adjacent modules.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Don,
I wouldn't say I've got it licked as the lift and drop isn't installed yet but we shall see hopefully by the end of the week.

GRJ,
Thanks for the wiring schematic that is a big help!

If anyone has access to the May 2014 Model Railroader the lift and drop section that I am using comes from the article in that issue. I have pictures of 2 of the pages but I am not sure whether it is appropriate for them to be posted here or not


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice layout, can't wait to see it finished. Quick question, what are the hinges for that connect the different modules?

-Trever


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Trever,

Those are for alignment purposes. when I separate the layout whether to collapse it to take up less space in the room or go to move it I will get perfect realignment when I drop the pins back through the hinges.

They also serve as a nice locking mechanism as I can push the entire layout around the room in one piece. The layout is hinged at shelf level and deck level.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting idea, I'm getting ready to build a similar style rectangle layout and I may borrow that when I do my building.

-Trever


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I also forgot to mention that the layout sits on 4" casters. I tried smaller ones but they end up ripping out cause of the carpet. I will hardwood floor this room at some point but until then LOL


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and here are the parts that are about to make my life so much easier to get in and out of the pit!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

duck under my ...... well you get the idea... 

it lifts up and then drops to the vertical position


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks great:thumbsup:
Nice big layout too! Looking forward to watching this


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! Love the drop.down.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Drop down looks great! I always love seeing them in layouts.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

What is the base board(green). Looks like what I need for my fishing village?

Thanks

DT


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the green is the 1" foam board that you can get from Lowe's. I was originally going to go with just a plywood top and L girders but then decided to go with the foam on top.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

That's an impressive layout. I look forward to seeing the progress.

D.A.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

OK progress is slowing down a bit... but here's what's going on now.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well I was finally able to start laying the rest of the main. The bridge that is supposed to go across the yard is a no-go at this stage due to the kit not going together properly so now I need to find another 150' bridge to use. Anyways on to the pics shall we?


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Progress slowing down? Wow I would hate to see if you were actually doing something!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to finish this one? 

As with all your other layouts, looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well here's 2 more sections I did about 20 minutes ago


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

:smokin:yes Ed I will finish this one and keep it for more than 2 months LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is hard to keep up with you. 

Now....this is N scale right?
Looks to be? You sold all of the HO, right?

I am willing to bet once you get it done you will probably tear it down and build a different one.:laugh:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

as tempting as that sounds Ed that will not be happening. With all the cash flow tied up in this one as well as time designing it I would just be a complete idiot ( rather than a normal one) to destroy this thing.

anyways the main is now connected across the lift and drop section..


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Lookin' good! I always love seeing N scale layouts, they allow twice as much potential than HO. Which code track are you using?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I am using all Peco track. C80 for the main with C55 switches due to a wider variety of them vs the C80 ones and C55 for the spurs and industry tracks.

I am hoping to be able to run these puppies later today or this evening


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> I am using all Peco track. C80 for the main with C55 switches due to a wider variety of them vs the C80 ones and C55 for the spurs and industry tracks.
> 
> I am hoping to be able to run these puppies later today or this evening


Ooooh.... nice collection! That Katy is real nice!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

sad thing is that's only 7 of over 30 engines that want to come out and play! I have 3985 as well and 844 and the excursion train on pre-order.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

all 73' of the main line is up and operational


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> all 73' of the main line is up and operational


Can we have a good look?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

When I get home later sure


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok here is the first video from the layout


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice looking layout. I especially like the elevation elements. I do have one question, how do you get into the center part of it?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I get into the pit by a lift and drop section I made using a write up in the May 2014 issue of Model Railroader.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I was bored again this morning


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With all that power I was expecting a book of records
length train. Pshaw.

Don


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually tried to accomplish a 88 car freight behind those but I kept having knuckles let go due to the weight of the cars. I will try again soon after I have all the cars upgraded to MT trucks.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally got it to happen!!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT472sXY7vk&list=UUuo9kV-acS2MODli3GrjDMw


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a whole lot of training going on there...even pulling
all those cars up a grade. :appl:

I don't believe I've seen that much power in a consist on
the forum...or on any proto railroad.

Don


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

When I was living in Copperas Cove, TX BNSF did a power move that I was lucky enough to catch of 35 units to Temple, TX with only 55 cars in tow after the power. Most of the power in that consist was dead in tow and the Engineer told me they were only using the front 3 of them. I unfortunately lost the video of that on my old computer when the hard drive crashed.


----------

